# Alpha Ordered



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

All this talk about Alpha watches Got me thinking that I could use one as a

beater for work.

After browsing through the website I chose this one:










Picture Nicked of internet!

I have a couple of Questions though,

1,

They did not charge me anything for shipping so am I to

presume that It will take ages to be delivered.

2,

drawing from the knowledge of others who have ordered from alpha,

what is the approx delivery time for this, and will I be

liable for the dreaded import tax?

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Shipping is included in the price and the item is sent via airmail which takes around 10 days.

The customs slip is marked "product sample" with a value of $5 so you would be unlucky to get charged import duty.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Shipping included, didn't realise that. I must have a browse, I can feel an order coming on.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Stan said:


> Shipping is included in the price and the item is sent via airmail which takes around 10 days.
> 
> The customs slip is marked "product sample" with a value of $5 so you would be unlucky to get charged import duty.


Thanks for the reply Stan, Obviously this company ships quite alot of

items to the UK and knows the system well!!









Regards,

Graham


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Russ said:


> Shipping included, didn't realise that. I must have a browse, I can feel an order coming on.


That must be from the main site as postage is extra via ebay


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Russ said:


> Shipping included, didn't realise that. I must have a browse, I can feel an order coming on.


Yep,

Lotta watch for the money...Â£31.00 in fact!!


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > Shipping included, didn't realise that. I must have a browse, I can feel an order coming on.
> ...


It Was from the main site.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have that very watch on right now. ive had 3 so far this year all turned up within 2 weeks and (touch wood) havent had to pay any taxes .

what i will say is be carefull of the clasp on the bracelet ,the one on my watch dissmantled itself within an hour and im still waiting for a replacement.

they make an excellent smart beater ,and i smile when people notice whats on my wrist - i had a really funny arguement with some dude down the pub who was sporting an outragous fake seamaster and trying to explain no its an alpha not a fake omega was very funny after 6 strongbows .

well done for taking the plunge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

Congrats Graham it's a lovely watch,the seller at Alpha will not send to France without some extra security so i have to pay for E M S postage at 17$,but on the other hand it only takes 5 days!!.

Here's mine










paul


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> i have that very watch on right now.
> 
> they make an excellent smart beater ,and i smile when people notice whats on my wrist - i had a really funny arguement with some dude down the pub who was sporting an outragous fake seamaster and trying to explain no its an alpha not a fake omega was very funny after 6 strongbows .
> 
> well done for taking the plunge.



















Thanks jaslfc5


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats Graham it's a lovely watch,the seller at Alpha will not send to France without some extra security so i have to pay for E M S postage at 17$,but on the other hand it only takes 5 days!!.
> 
> ...


Hi paul,

Wow









It looks even better in your pic than it does on the website,

are you pleased with it?

Regards,

Graham


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Robert said:


>


Hi Robert,

Your Picture says it all,

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im so tempted by the navitimer type alphas on the website especially the green one , ive said 3 is enough but they keep drawing me in .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> im so tempted by the navitimer type alphas on the website especially the green one , ive said 3 is enough but they keep drawing me in .


I`ve got six and still want more


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> im so tempted by the navitimer type alphas on the website especially the green one , ive said 3 is enough but they keep drawing me in .


It seems they are more popular than I thought,

am I right in thinking that the have something resembling a Miyota movement in them.

If they have, I will be ordering some more...


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > im so tempted by the navitimer type alphas on the website especially the green one , ive said 3 is enough but they keep drawing me in .
> ...


























That's fighting talk in front of the SWMBO!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > im so tempted by the navitimer type alphas on the website especially the green one , ive said 3 is enough but they keep drawing me in .
> ...


yeah but youve also got 9 billion other watches i need more variation at the moment i think.they are great though- no, no more .maybe just one more .

i reckon we should have a alpha section on the forum?that'll upset some people.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


I did suggest a Chinese section some time back but I don`t think there was much enthusiasm for the idea


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

grahamr said:


> All this talk about Alpha watches Got me thinking that I could use one as a
> 
> beater for work.
> 
> ...


Nice choice; that one's my next. I have a few and think that they're the dog's dangly bits.

My last was the jump hour; another nice one.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll back a Chinese section on the forum (Roy?), especially if I can have two portions of 23 and a 47 plus a free bottle of coke 'cos the order is over Â£9.00









Seriously though, maybe an "affordable" section would cover old and new from whatever country - say a maximum NEW value of around Â£30.00. That could include things like some of the Chinese, Seagulls, Alpha, Shanghai and the likes plus the Ruhlas and Ormos from GDR and the various Check and any other "affordables" from other countries. Worth a thought now that a few are buying affordables.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice idea Mel but some of the Alphas ( eg the Paul Newman chrono) cost more then Â£30


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mel said:


> I'll back a Chinese section on the forum (Roy?), especially if I can have two portions of 23 and a 47 plus a free bottle of coke 'cos the order is over Â£9.00

































Nice one, mel


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mel said:


> I'll back a Chinese section on the forum (Roy?), especially if I can have two portions of 23 and a 47 plus a free bottle of coke 'cos the order is over Â£9.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two 23's? You'll explode....

I like the idea of a cheap watch section, but then I would, I've got about two hundred cheapies!


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

chris l said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > I'll back a Chinese section on the forum (Roy?), especially if I can have two portions of 23 and a 47 plus a free bottle of coke 'cos the order is over Â£9.00
> ...


Hi chris,

I also, know this feeling well....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thats a brilliant idea a 50 pound maximum limit only section or budget section .


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thats a brilliant idea a 50 pound maximum limit only section or budget section .


So that's a cheap imitation, not trying to be a cheap imitation, but still good quality watch

section then???


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

grahamr said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > thats a brilliant idea a 50 pound maximum limit only section or budget section .
> ...


Seriously though,

I chose Alpha because whilst being a homage watch, It still is (or appears to be)

a quality item in it's own right, especially taking into consideration the cost factor.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

grahamr said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


3/4 of my collection so far are under fifty quid ,vostoks,seiko's,etc.so it would be good to see what people are buying for this sort of money.

they are quality for the money just dont go down the homage -fake thing its a big can of worms .


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice idea Mel but some of the Alphas ( eg the Paul Newman chrono) cost more then Â£30


And worth every penny IMHO!



Any excuse; I really rate this watch.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice idea Mel but some of the Alphas ( eg the Paul Newman chrono) cost more then Â£30
> ...


it is a corker but whats the paul newman connection?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


This one may have been _'inspired' _by the design of the R*lex Paul Newman Daytona...


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > grahamr said:
> ...


Yep, Not going to go anywhere near that topic...


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, an 'affordables' or 'cheapies' section would be a good idea... Not all of us have the sort of funds that a couple of our members obviously have, so we have built up a collection of more modest pieces. Yes, a section for watches with, say, a Â£50 limit would be very popular, I think. One point, though; I think that the Â£50 should not be limited to the new price, it should be the price the watch was acquired for, giving those who have managed to snag a good second-hand bargain somewhere to brag about their luck.

Rob


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

grahamr said:


> All this talk about Alpha watches Got me thinking that I could use one as a
> 
> beater for work.
> 
> ...


My three have been delivered - no postage charges

To the Channel islands has been taking between a week and ten days except for the last order which has never appeared but was replaced by Alpha after an agreed wait of 3/4 weeks to see if the original turned up (it didn't) - the replacement took 5 days Hong kong to Jersey

Customer Service does seem to matter to Alpha - they have been very good in my experience.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Just got (yet another) one myself, a jump hour type -










Still cannot believe the quality for the price.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> Yes, an 'affordables' or 'cheapies' section would be a good idea... Not all of us have the sort of funds that a couple of our members obviously have, so we have built up a collection of more modest pieces. Yes, a section for watches with, say, a Â£50 limit would be very popular, I think. One point, though; I think that the Â£50 should not be limited to the new price, it should be the price the watch was acquired for, giving those who have managed to snag a good second-hand bargain somewhere to brag about their luck.
> 
> Rob


i agree totally ,snagging a bargain is all part of it -weve all won watches in auctions that we were convinced were gonna go for more than the Â£9.97 that we originally bid or bought for a fiver down the boot sale . the crafty or lucky punters among us would really enjoy a section like that i reckon.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Bareges said:


> My three have been delivered - no postage charges
> 
> To the Channel islands has been taking between a week and ten days except for the last order which has never appeared but was replaced by Alpha after an agreed wait of 3/4 weeks to see if the original turned up (it didn't) - the replacement took 5 days Hong kong to Jersey
> 
> Customer Service does seem to matter to Alpha - they have been very good in my experience.


Seems Alpha could possibly teach the big boys a thing or two...


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

makky said:


> Just got (yet another) one myself, a jump hour type -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's rather nice, makky


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

I have two so far and starting to look again ! , I would like an affordable watch section

Think its agreat idea imho


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a bid in for the Alpha "Explorer" type ( the non-dated with a plain blue dial ). I guess I couldn't be the only one NOT having an Alpha...









Now, is the a MAIN site for these as well, off the ever-so-famous auction site? Would that be cheaper? Not that it's a lot of money, but just curious...

Been looking for a black dial version, but without any luck.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice idea Mel but some of the Alphas ( eg the Paul Newman chrono) cost more then Â£30
> ...


Looking especially cool on that bracelet Chris


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

knuteols said:


> I have a bid in for the Alpha "Explorer" type ( the non-dated with a plain blue dial ). I guess I couldn't be the only one NOT having an Alpha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to be cheaper to buy from the main site than from eBay Knut, the shipping charge is included on the main site but extra via eBay.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I'll second that.







Is it an Alpha? If not, where did you get it? It would very much suit a watch of mine.

I can't understand why Alpha don't put up there prices by at least a fiver, that's avery large % increase on their profits and I don't think it would have a negative impact on their sales.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I can't understand why Alpha don't put up there prices by at least a fiver, that's avery large % increase on their profits and I don't think it would have a negative impact on their sales.


*Shut up* that man! Maybe someone from Alpha reads the forum!







[There's always someone who spoils it eh?







]


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

addicts all of you









I found something else that popped up real recently, getting one to check it out, vintage look and private label branded


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

MarkF said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


I looked all over for a black steel strap; this one I found on a US site, if I can find the link again I'll PM you. A Google for black PVD might work. Oh, found it...

It's a cracker, just what I had in mind... and, in keeping with the Alpha, not expensive!


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Barryboy said:


> Yes, an 'affordables' or 'cheapies' section would be a good idea... Not all of us have the sort of funds that a couple of our members obviously have, so we have built up a collection of more modest pieces. Yes, a section for watches with, say, a Â£50 limit would be very popular, I think. One point, though; I think that the Â£50 should not be limited to the new price, it should be the price the watch was acquired for, giving those who have managed to snag a good second-hand bargain somewhere to brag about their luck.
> 
> Rob


Brilliant idea, any takers for a Â£50, €70, $100 section?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

A quick update for you all:

The Alpha arrived this morning, Very quick considering it came from Hong Kong.

First impressions are good.It is a heavy watch, the quality of the case & bracelet

is unbelievable in comparison to the cost (Â£31.00 Inc shipping)

The finish, IMO is comparable to much more expensive watches.

Dial alignment is good and the screw crown/winding action is very smooth.

The locking clasp with diver extention looks & feels the business,

with the weight being about right too.

All in all a very good quality item for the money,

the only thing that might let it down is the reliability of the movement.

"Time" will tell!

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Good to hear that you're pleased so far Graham. In my limited experience the timekeeping was pretty good on the alpha, equal to many comparable Japanese pieces. I don't know what longevity is like though, I'd be interested in finding out who has the oldest Alpha on the forum (Chinese), that might give us a better idea. Bearing in mind the quality of the rest of the assembly, I suspect that they'll hold up reasonably well.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Good to hear that you're pleased so far Graham. In my limited experience the timekeeping was pretty good on the alpha, equal to many comparable Japanese pieces. I don't know what longevity is like though, I'd be interested in finding out who has the oldest Alpha on the forum (Chinese), that might give us a better idea. Bearing in mind the quality of the rest of the assembly, I suspect that they'll hold up reasonably well.


Hi Simon,

Yep that is what I figure, With the weight of the case, and the plastic

spacer ring next to the movement, it would take quite a knock to

completely kill the movement.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Graham,

It may be worth checking that the bracelet ajustment screws are properly tightened down, they have been known to be sent out loose and the watch can lose a pin and fall off your wrist.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Stan said:


> Graham,
> 
> It may be worth checking that the bracelet ajustment screws are properly tightened down, they have been known to be sent out loose and the watch can lose a pin and fall off your wrist.


 Yep!! I found that out when I was at work just now - The pin closest to the case was

just about to drop out when a mate spotted it, "what's that sticking out of your watch?"

Oh **** I say and very carefully ease the watch off my wrist and do a running repair.

Thank the lord it didn't come all the way out - the floor where I work is very hard concrete.

Cheers Stan 









Others take note!!

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

grahamr said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Graham,
> ...


Is it a job for loctite?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A little bit of thread lock might be an idea but I think it's just a case of poor quality control rather than major flaw.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

that happened to me with my orange one in prague trying to find a small screwdriver whilst on a stag was impossible .


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> that happened to me with my orange one in prague trying to find a small screwdriver whilst on a stag was impossible .


Have they stayed tight ever since?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

grahamr said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > that happened to me with my orange one in prague trying to find a small screwdriver whilst on a stag was impossible .
> ...


i used super glue to keep em in ,but have since changed the strap .


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Do they work their way loose because they are forced to move with the links

Ie: the normal screw links like say on an O&W actually freely turn in the link

because they have a Twin headed screw and sleeve assembly.

Whereas these pins srew into the link and tighten into the link.

when the link flexes with movement the screw pin is forced to move

with the friction caused by the link shoulders.

Or have I got it completely wrong?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve never had mine work loose, maybe I don`t move my wrist fast enough :wanker:







:lol:

Sorry, I couldn`t resist









Seriously, I haven`t had any problem with the pins unscrewing on my Alpha bracelets (so far)


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve never had mine work loose, maybe I don`t move my wrist fast enough :*****:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mach, that's good enough for me. I'll leave 'em be then..


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach i dont know what youre trying to say ?

but seriously for that money if all that goes wrong is a screw or 2 come loose then its not the end of the world is it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I found the pin on my new Seamaster-alike was loose on one of the links nearest the lug end. I've just put a small amount of epoxy glue on the threads of both of them to be safe. These pins will never need to be removed anyway.

The pins in the adjustable links seem fine, so I'll be leaving them alone for the time being.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Stan said:


> I found the pin on my new Seamaster-alike were loose on one of the links nearest the lug end. I've just put a small amount of epoxy glue on the threads of both of them to be safe. These pins will never need to be removed anyway.
> 
> The pins in the adjustable links seem fine, so I'll be leaving them alone for the time being.


Yes Stan, it was the very same pin that was loose on mine too.

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach i dont know what youre trying to say ?
> 
> but seriously for that money if all that goes wrong is a screw or 2 come loose then its not the end of the world is it.


Sorry for the misunderstanding, I am a big fan of Alpha watches which are excellent value for money IMO


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > mach i dont know what youre trying to say ?
> ...


I think mach was referring to my lousy description of how the pins

possibly work loose - I used the words friction, wrist and movement

all in one sentence, stands to reason that I am just an old :*****:

-Nothing to do do with the quality of the watch..


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > mach i dont know what youre trying to say ?
> ...


i know i know - alpha fans need to stick together .i cant believe there still isnt a section for alphas ,chinese,budget watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

grahamr said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Tis true









NB I`m not saying tis true that you`re an old wanker, mind you how would I know?









To be honest I`d rather not know anyway thank you very much


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Well the 710 shouts it at me so loud sometimes....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The bracelet pin issue isn't unknown, it's quite clear that the machining tolerances on a bracelet that costs 15 quid aren't going to be of the same quality of those of a high quality brand. But the shortfall can be taken care of by a little quality control input from end users like ourselves. In escence, these are cheap watches but are of far better quality than the price suggests.

Just to clarify, the pressure fit pins on my Speedy- alike have been perfectly fine and I think Alpha would be better off sticking to this format rather than trying to use poor tolerance screw pins. Quality machining costs money, though I'm surprised they've done such a good job at such a low price.

These are "fun" watches after all, if I expect high quality I'd buy a vintage Hamilton.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Stan said:


> The bracelet pin issue isn't unknown, it's quite clear that the machining tolerances on a bracelet that costs 15 quid aren't going to be of the same quality of those of a high quality brand. But the shortfall can be taken care of by a little quality control input from end users like ourselves. In escence, these are cheap watches but are of far better quality than the price suggests.
> 
> Just to clarify, the pressure fit pins on my Speedy- alike have been perfectly fine and I think Alpha would be better of sticking to this format rather than trying to use poor tolerance screw pins. Quality machining costs money, though I'm surprised they've done such a good job at such a low price.
> 
> These are "fun" watches after all, if I expect high quality I'd but a vintage Hamilton.


Wise words Stan...









Cheers,

Graham


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


Well now that a mod has joined the ranks maybe he could have a word in a certain shell like











grahamr said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > grahamr said:
> ...


I`d rather not know any more about that either











grahamr said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > The bracelet pin issue isn't unknown, it's quite clear that the machining tolerances on a bracelet that costs 15 quid aren't going to be of the same quality of those of a high quality brand. But the shortfall can be taken care of by a little quality control input from end users like ourselves. In escence, these are cheap watches but are of far better quality than the price suggests.
> ...


The old one has indeed spoken wisely


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

Many of our sub- forums are quite underused, if you look closely.

Most people tend to post in the general watch forum, and it seems that way on alternative forums too.

Considering that the search facility is pretty good with this software (much better than most) I think we should stay as we are and even consider reducing the sub- forum footprint.

This question has been brought up within the mods group, just so that you know we aren't ignoring member's ideas and opinions.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok ill lay off the subject of a new budget forum - i thought it would have been a good idea thats all .thanks for considering it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Personally I think we should have a complete revamp, but every time I think about it I just keep coming up with the conclusion that you'll never please everybody. There was a big clamour for the P/W forum but it's hardly used, I thought my hints and tips forum would be useful but it seems that type of post ends up all over the other forums, a few forums go across each other eg a swiss quartz dive watchon a lumpy could go in 4 fora and often does









Perhaps we should debate this (in another forum?)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> Considering that the search facility is pretty good with this software (much better than most) I think we should stay as we are and even consider reducing the sub- forum footprint.


I think it would be a good thing to reduce the amount of sub-forums.

I can think of three that are pointless, one through underuse and the two others that can seamlessly go under "General".


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Mac,
> 
> Many of our sub- forums are quite underused, if you look closely.
> 
> ...


A valid reply Stan, point taken


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Picture of the back of their 'dual time'.

Whats a gravimeter?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Robert said:


> Picture of the back of their 'dual time'.
> 
> Whats a gravimeter?


lol, I have a bill sitting in paypal for me on a similar watch as that above, not sure I want it now will decide tomorrow! Same as the Minorva with 11 hands on the piece all together for like cheap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robert said:


> Picture of the back of their 'dual time'.
> 
> Whats a gravimeter?


Well AskOxford.com says...



> gravimeter
> 
> /grvimmitr/
> 
> â€¢ noun an instrument for measuring the force of gravity at different places.


as Neil the Hippy would say "Heavy, man!!"

















:lol:

Interesting looking watch all the same


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Picture of the back of their 'dual time'.
> ...


i thought it was for measuring the thickness of the brown stuff you put on youre sunday dinner?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> i thought it was for measuring the thickness of the brown stuff you put on youre sunday dinner?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


Gravy is a food group. It can enhance just about every dish on the planet. It goes well with meat or fish, put it on bread for a tasty treat. I haven't tried it with crackers because they can't be real food can they?

I suggest that all foods should be compliant with gravy or get the hell out of the picture, Tomato anything is not a good substitute.

Will the "one in five" go well with gravy? If not we need to re-think fruit as a suitable food for humans, my cat can't stand fruit and she is much more clued up than most of us chimp descendants. I did have a cat that ate peas once, that's a solid vote for vegetables.

Gravy may even put some taste into the pasta and lettuce based sh*te that my beloved wants me to eat. :*****: Though I doubt it.









Fish, chips, mushy peas and gravy anyone? A sentinel dish if ever there was one.









The cat gets most of the fish though, she isn't stupid.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> Fish, chips, mushy peas and gravy anyone? A sentinel dish if ever there was one.

















salt and vingar on chips please.

My mrs is another northern weirdo who put's gravy on her chips! Gravy is for the sunday roast!


----------

